# Acer A1 810 tablet



## johnnyo34 (Jan 18, 2008)

Didn't know where to post this. I have an Acer Iconia A1 810 tablet. I have to type in my password everytime I turn it on. I would like to eliminate typing in the password, & just have it go directly to the desktop when I turn it on. Can somebody help me with this or point me to the appropriate forum? 
thanks.
John


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What OS? Your Computer specs say "XP Home/"


----------



## johnnyo34 (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh sorry.. It has Windows on it. Just got it & don't get around on it very good yet.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Moved to Windows 7 forum since that's what your Computer specs now say.

Configure a User Account to Log On Automatically on Windows 7


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

This says it has Android.
http://www.cnet.com/products/acer-iconia-a1-810/

Did you root it and install a custom ROM?


----------



## johnnyo34 (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes you are right, I guess it is an Android.
Sorry, Not sure what you mean by Root it, & install a custom rom.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

You can download the manual here
http://www.usermanual.info/2013/07/acer-iconia-tab-a1-810-user-guide-manual.html

You need to scroll to the very bottom to see the download link.

Android tablets, usually require a swipe to unlock the desktop, not a password. Did you set up a gmail account and have it remember that?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Moved the thread to Android Phones and Tablets.


----------



## johnnyo34 (Jan 18, 2008)

my wife uses it & she installed G-mail on it.


----------



## johnnyo34 (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks I'm going to download the manual. When I try ti get on the tablet I have to sign in my password. Once I'm logged in, I can use Gmail without signing in.. I would rather have to sign in to use Gmail, & not sign in to use the tablet.. Is it possible for me to change that?? thanks. I can't seem to find anywhere to do this..


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

You don't use a password to log into an Android tablet. You can configure a pattern or a PIN, but I haven't heard of a password. Is this something you're prompted for after swiping to unlock? And it's a full password? Not a PIN?


----------



## johnnyo34 (Jan 18, 2008)

After I push the power on button, I get a bar with a blinking cursor where I have to type in a password not a PIN.. Some guy where she bought the tablet helped her set it up including Gmail.. Unfortunately neither one of us are smart enough to know how to get rid of the password when we first turn it on..


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Take it back to where it was purchased and have them remove that password thing.

Page 21 of the manual talks about waking up/powering on and no where is a password mentioned.


----------



## johnnyo34 (Jan 18, 2008)

OK thanks...


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

There's no blinking cursor with Android. Sounds like whoever you bought it from did something to it. You definitely need to take it back. I wouldn't just ask the seller for the password. I suggest you return it for a refund and buy a legitimate Android tablet new if that's what you want. If you want a Windows tablet, that's a different thing.


----------

